# Borat- One of the funniest movies ever made



## Sho (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm surprised no one made a thread on this yet. 

Anyways what did you think about the movie?  I just watched it tonight with a couple of other guys, and let me tell you that this was probably the funniest movie I've ever watched, period.  The whole theatre was honestly just DYING with laughter at the many hilarious scenes this movie had.  Tears were just about coming out of my eyes at points.

There were a couple of awkward scenes which just make you wonder WTF though:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-When Borat goes on that RV with those college drunks and they suddenly start spouting off about minorities and women (yeah most of the movie was already joking about it, but what these guys were saying just wasn't funny.  They sounded like retards)
-That one cowboy in Texas who told Borat to shave off his mustache cause it made him look like a terrorist
-When Borat went into the gun store and asked what type of gun to kill Jews, the gun store owner just about immediately said a 9mm glock as if it was a daily occurence




The loads of funny scenes far outweighed it though.  So many unbelievable scenes there.  I'm definitely gonna have to buy it when it comes out.

"High-five!"


----------



## olaf (Nov 4, 2006)

I've herad bout that movie, probably will see it... somehow

btw did you knew that goverment of Kazachstan bought 4 pages in NYtimes to say "that movie is so untrue about Kazachstan"

and they won't be showing it in Kazchstan


----------



## .Naptha (Nov 4, 2006)

It owned.

The whole film. 110%.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Best part is definately the naked wrestling that spews out into the main hall where that big confrence is taking place. I was laughing about 10 minutes.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 4, 2006)

I wanna see it, but probably won't go to see it.

and I heard about the racist remarks, I saw him on the daily show and he was also saying shit about jews, and it just made me think wtf is wrong with this guy.

the thing you said about the college kids, that's probably important to put in there to show that kids are still asshole racist hardcore and it is about "american culture" as the title says too.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2006)

I think he is a jew himself, so he's basically making fun of his own religion. 

Ontopic: I've heard the line "One of the funniest movies" at least 20 times from my friends who've seen this movie and as an hardcore Ali G / Borat fun, I must go see it.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Nov 4, 2006)

Sasha Cohen is indeed Jewish. The purpose of his crazy antics, is to show how ridiculous stereotypes are. Contrary to what it may seem, he is not actually sexist, racist etc. When he gets into character ( Ali G, Borat, Bruno) he never skimps on the details, regardless of how un-pc it may be. A brave guy.


----------



## Sho (Nov 4, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> I've herad bout that movie, probably will see it... somehow
> 
> btw did you knew that goverment of Kazachstan bought 4 pages in NYtimes to say "that movie is so untrue about Kazachstan"
> 
> and they won't be showing it in Kazchstan



Yeah I heard about that.  I also heard that they're extending an olive branch to Cohen (the guy who plays Borat) and inviting him to visit over.

I guess that's a good example of "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em".



.Naptha said:


> It owned.
> 
> The whole film. 110%.
> 
> ...



I was literally crying throughout that whole part since that was so freakin' funny.  I haven't laughed like that for ages.  It wasn't just me either, since the whole audience was in stitches for 10 minutes straight 

I honestly could not imagine the shit I was seeing when I was watching this movie.  So hilarious 

Oh yeah and remember:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The part where that guy read to him the telegram that his wife was dead?
"So what you're telling me is that my wife is dead?"
...
"High five!" 

The Pamela Anderson scene was hilarious too 






			
				pek said:
			
		

> I think he is a jew himself, so he's basically making fun of his own religion.
> 
> Ontopic: I've heard the line "One of the funniest movies" at least 20 times from my friends who've seen this movie and as an hardcore Ali G / Borat fun, I must go see it.



Yup, he is Jewish, so some people probably don't even know that.  It's amazing how he can keep a straight face after alot of the things that are done in the movie.

And yeah, your friend is right.  See it now!


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 4, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> I wanna see it, but probably won't go to see it.
> 
> and I heard about the racist remarks, I saw him on the daily show and he was also saying shit about jews, and it just made me think wtf is wrong with this guy.
> 
> the thing you said about the college kids, that's probably important to put in there to show that kids are still asshole racist hardcore and it is about "american culture" as the title says too.



He's Jewish himself. In fact one of his parents is Israeli. The whole point of the Jew jokes is to show anti-semitism in that part of the world, and to mock idiots who believe it.

Anyway, I'll see it soon. Looks hilarious.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 4, 2006)

I heard its awesome, it has a 96% at Rotten Tomatoes also.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm pumped to see it, yo


----------



## Goom (Nov 5, 2006)

I just watched it today.  Since i was with my sisters i couldnt laugh at some parts i thought were funny cause i knew that they wouldnt find it funny.  But for the majority of the part i was laughing my ass off. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The best scenes were defiently the part where the guy tells borat his wife is dead and hes like "High five"    Also where he tries to get married to pamela anderson and wraps her up.    The naked wrestling part literally had the whole audiance laughing.  The guy behind me was literally screaming.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Nov 5, 2006)

He's not actually a jew because Borat is a character. 

Seeing this movie next week. Can't wait.


----------



## Utz (Nov 5, 2006)

Rofl I saw it last night and WOW. Wow. Lol some parts were just so WRONG lool the hotel room X_X.


----------



## Vata (Nov 6, 2006)

Saw it yesterday and it was awsome.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The things Sho mentioned in the first post might be a little "wtf?!" for you americans but in Sweden that is exactly the prejudices we have towards americans. So those scenes works for us the same way that the Kazachstan/Jewish stuff. Fucking right on spot in other words.

I loved almost everything about this movie: The feminist scene, the hotel room scene (of course), the etiquette scene e.t.c. Only thing I didn't like that much was when it was obviously not authentic (even though the Pamela scene surprised me a little... He actually put Pamela Anderson in a sack rofl )



For everyone that haven't seen this movie, go see it. Maybe it's not the best movie I've ever seen, but it might be the one that made me laugh the most.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 6, 2006)

For me this is the funniest movie of all time! Why you ask? Simple, Ive never laughed harder at any other movie...EVAR!!


----------



## Shizor (Nov 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 the naked kazakhi fight was quite possibly the funniest thing I've ever seen in my entire life.

that and kidnapping Pamela Anderson.

LOL


----------



## olaf (Nov 6, 2006)

> He's not actually a jew because Borat is a character.


Sasha Cohen is jew, and he is Ali G., Borat, and this gay from Austria (and hell knows how manny more in future)


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 6, 2006)

im extremly tempted to see this movie damnit, so tempted it hurts >___<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to see it, but my parents don't allow me to see rated R movies.


----------



## Vata (Nov 6, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to see it, but my parents don't allow me to see rated R movies.


Lol, R rate, thats crazy. Its from 7 years old in Sweden, and below if you go with a parent (read: no age limit). Almost sounds like some sort of censorship to me :S. Sure children might not understand some jokes but there were no violence and the nudity was in a funny and censored way... 

And why does your parents need to know if you go see it? 

One thing though, don't bring your parents to the cinema if you aren't sure they will like it, it might get a little awkward. My parents didn't like it at all 

Edit: What exactly is R-rated. Read somewhere that it can differ.


----------



## koopo (Nov 6, 2006)

Saw it friday,, Sadly I was a bit disappointed. It was funny, and some of the best scenes in movie history. But my expectations was just to high. And btw, that church scene was sooo fucking creepy, Borat came off looking like the most sane man in that room. 

Vete
R - Restricted - Under 17 requires accompanying parent or adult guardian 21 years or older with photo I.D. These films contain, strong adult language, strong sexuality, nudity, strong violence, and/or gore, and drug use.


----------



## .Naptha (Nov 6, 2006)

koopo said:


> Saw it friday,, Sadly I was a bit disappointed. It was funny, and some of the best scenes in movie history. But my expectations was just to high. And btw, that church scene was sooo fucking creepy, Borat came off looking like the most sane man in that room.
> 
> Vete
> R - Restricted - Under 17 requires accompanying parent or adult guardian 21 years or older with photo I.D. These films contain, strong adult language, strong sexuality, nudity, strong violence, and/or gore, and drug use.



The one thing that the shocked me about that film was the very few lines he had to feed these people before they started spouting all kinds of rubbish.


----------



## Vata (Nov 6, 2006)

koopo said:
			
		

> R - Restricted - Under 17 requires accompanying parent or adult guardian 21 years or older with photo I.D. These films contain, strong adult language, strong sexuality, nudity, strong violence, and/or gore, and drug use.



Appaerantly you can't joke about everything in the US, cause that movie wasn't _strong_ in that way :/

And I know what you mean with expectations. I didn't have any at all when I saw it. Thought the TV shows were a little childish, but saw it got good ratings in newspapers.



			
				.Naptha said:
			
		

> The one thing that the shocked me about that film was the very few lines he had to feed these people before they started spouting all kinds of rubbish.



It's called cutting 
And it's also about making LOADS of interviews and choose the best scenes. I suppose he must also be very serious about his role he is playing and planning everything to the last detail.


----------



## kdb (Nov 6, 2006)

Sacha Baron Cohen is jew,

Here are some great clips of him "out of character" really engaging I might add.

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## CABLE (Nov 6, 2006)

Instant classic.  At first when I heard about the movie in July, I figured that it wouldn't appeal to those that aren't viewers of the Ali G show, but quickly realized that he appeals to all.  As a rabid Borat fanboy, I was happy to actually see the homeland and family we'd only seen in pictures and in Borat's commentary come to life such as his sister, his village, and the various activities he had described in the HBO series. 

What I really want to know is, how much was staged?  Call me optimistic, but I think that the infamous hotel scene was legit.  I truly think he ran through some kind of business seminar with Azamat.  Then of course the Pam Anderson thing was staged.


----------



## ez (Nov 6, 2006)

i wanna watch it but there aren't any theaters around here that are playing it :<


----------



## MidoriEnvy (Nov 9, 2006)

Fun Fact put behind spoilers because it's well...spoilerish


*Spoiler*: __ 



The woman who booked Borat for her news station was fired after her boss lost faith in her for putting Borat on. (The part where he's kissing the weatherman and stuff.) She apparently couldn't find a job for 3 months and suffered thousands of dollars in that time as well as depression. Still....it's funny >.> and the lady said she only did light research on Borat.




They're in talks of making a Bruno movie . I'm excited!


----------



## TRTrunks (Nov 11, 2006)

I wanna see it 2, but i can't seem to fin no good torent, all seem to have a problem.-_-!!!!! help plz.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2006)

lots of people suing him.  I saw it, it's funny.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm sorry but this movie looks so retarded(no offense to anyone)..I just see no point in it really.

I heard from my friends that this movie disses every religion. It that true?


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 11, 2006)

Sasha Baren Cohen is very,very,very funny.Ever heard of The Ali G show?Guess who's staring on it.Sasha Baren Cohen.


----------



## ez (Nov 11, 2006)

i just watched it tonight and i just gotta say wow T_T

i haven't laughed so hard since i saw jackass one(i didn't see jackass two)

my insides actually started hurting

brilliant movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2006)

6.5/10

Offensive, disgusting, crude, but at the same time it is all pretty funny.

But it's not for everyone.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> lots of people suing him.  I saw it, it's funny.



If that's true people need to grow some ball's and stop bitchin about everything


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2006)

but it would be nice if he has some "outrageous" jewish character on the show.  He fails to parody his own.


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Nov 12, 2006)

I laughed till I cried the wrestling scene had me laughing the hardest in a long time. the other thing I laughed hard at is the Running of the jew HOW COULD ANYONE FORGET THAT TIDBIT! That was hysterical.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 13, 2006)

definately one of the funnier movies this year. lmao, borat was outrageous. I want your tears gypsy. and when they went to the b&b awesome. did anyone happen to catch him on leno, it was fucking hilarious.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 13, 2006)

One of the funniest movies I've ever seen.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 13, 2006)

Comedic genius
He can subtly poke at society from angles that no one thinks about (or talks about)
He also sits back and allows society to make fun of itself.

Kudos to Sasha


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 13, 2006)

I saw this movie yestarday, i couldn't stop laughing when he was all afraid of those Jews he stayed with.

When Cockroaches came into their room they were like:

Fat Guy: "OmG, the Jews shifted forms, Throw money at them"
Borat *Throws $20 bills*
Fat Guy: More,More!!!

Also I was crying of laughter when he tried to kidnap Pamela Anderson!!

Best Movie I've EVER Seen!!

*Also, I realized that when Borat made fun of the Jews, everyone in the theater was laughing, but when that Cowboy prick bashed the Muslims, no one laughed...*


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 13, 2006)

koopo said:


> Saw it friday,, Sadly I was a bit disappointed. It was funny, and some of the best scenes in movie history. But my expectations was just to high. And btw, that church scene was sooo fucking creepy, Borat came off looking like the most sane man in that room.



QFthefuckingT, the scary part is that there are actually ppl like that....


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 13, 2006)

how about the racist cowboys. lmao, shave that beard cause you look like a terrorist.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 13, 2006)

this movie does feature one of the most disgusting scenes in movie history,


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2006)

Athrun Zala said:


> I saw this movie yestarday, i couldn't stop laughing when he was all afraid of those Jews he stayed with.
> 
> When Cockroaches came into their room they were like:
> 
> ...



I'm surprised no debaters could muster a thread on this movie, seeing as it's so controversial.  

The last thing you say is true, but I think you are underestimating the intelligence of the audience.  Anybody's sarcasm meter should break at the jew and cockaroach scene.  The scene and joke is set up too unrealistically to be a true shot at jews, not to mention alot of the audience should know that the actor is jewish, if not most of hte actors in on the joke.

The muslim scene is very disturbing , just as the fratboy scene and church scene is bc it's not off the wall, it's a reasonable look at the ugly belly of the beast called america.

Another aspect not this discussed about the movie is that the movies rollout was purposefuly cut back the weekend before elections, specifically in republican  states.  Gas prices are up to boot....


----------



## blueradio (Nov 14, 2006)

i want to see it a lot.
i watched many of the videos on youtube.


----------



## glorfindel1 (Nov 15, 2006)

You know when Borat and that other Kazakastan guy talk toi eachother, they're speaking in Hebrew. It's the irony.


----------



## mechaBD (Nov 16, 2006)

As a hardcore ali g fan I got to go see this movie. If it's better then his first movie and his show then it has to be the best movie ever.


----------



## B.M.G. (Nov 16, 2006)

Poor borat, the other day he got unched by this drunk guy for offering him to buy his clothes so he could make sex to them.


----------



## Sho (Nov 17, 2006)

^Holy crap, are you serious? 

I can't say I'm surprised though, after seeing the movie 

Oh, and it seems that some of the victims in the movie got duped, and they didn't know what they were getting into:



> Most recently, Britain's Daily Mail newspaper reported that villagers in the Kazakh town of Glod, where Baron Cohen filmed scenes, feel that they were tricked and ripped off by the actor and his producers.
> 
> Psenicska and several others said they were duped into participating in the film. At least three people who appeared in the film claim a producer handed them cash to distract them from the release form that followed.
> 
> ...



Link for more


----------



## cygnus (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn, guess I'm seeing this AND Casino Royale.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah casino royale is looking pretty good. borat though is doing really really well. lmao, it's also getting very good reviews. lmao. this movie was just hilarious and fun. "in my country men would go wild for those two, that one, not so much. "


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 19, 2006)

Borat film was fucking amazing. The chasing of the jew made me cry with laughter. I love the film.


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Watched it last week, most of it was hilarious.


----------



## Sesqoo (Nov 19, 2006)

This movie was really hilarious. The best part was probably when he realized he was staying in a jews house


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 19, 2006)

i'd say, weirdest movie ever. it was hilarious but in a strange way.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 19, 2006)

Possibly one of the best films in existance for slapstick an cringing comedy. I think so.

When he tries to bag pamela. Omfg dear jesus was i laughing.


----------



## superflyninjaguy (Nov 20, 2006)

havent seen the movie yet  but deff want to. ive seen it on da ali g show and sum clips on youtube and its funny as shit. specially the 'throw the jew down the well' song


----------



## NiijuuseiAkemi (Nov 23, 2006)

It's a great satire, but sometimes let's itself down by using toilet humour. The whole point of the film is to bring prejudices people have to light and such. Cohen is a genius (well he did graduate from Cambridge)at getting people to reveal them true selves using the guise of Borat. I think the most shocking bit was when crowds cheered at what he was saying about Iraq, I couldn't believe people cheered like that. Maybe it should have the title shortened to "Cultural learnings of America"


----------



## Kayo (Nov 23, 2006)

Saw it a few weeks ago, it the best comedy I have seen in a long time. The scene were Borat turned into a christian was so funny, also the one with in the jew's house.


----------



## abaddon936 (Nov 23, 2006)

my girlfriend is kazakhi so kinda normall that I aint gonna see it lol


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 23, 2006)

Watched it yesterday and it was completely hysterical. I've never laughed so hard ever. I really thought some scenes had its moments and others went way over the top, especially that nude fight scene. Nonetheless I found it messy and fucking hilarious at the same time.

And when he threw his bag to the ground and the rooster suddenly cockled... 


*Spoiler*: _Fav quotes_ 




"This suit is *NAWWWWTTT* black."

"I'm not attracted to you anymore Pamela!

... *NAWWWWTTTT!!!*"

"After I broke my anus..." (It's just the way he said it that was funny)

And of course I laughed a lot after I realized what he meant by chocolate face.

 x 1000000




I hear Kazakastan is suing Cohen because of that movie.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 24, 2006)

Fuck Kazakastan. Lol Borat is a genius.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Best scene is when he tries 2 bag pamela.

"Permission not required"


----------



## EXhack (Nov 24, 2006)

The 15 minute fight scene with Azamat...


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 24, 2006)

> The 15 minute fight scene with Azamat...


That was the the most disturbing/disgusting scene in any movie that I have ever saw in my whole entire life... Azamat had boobies bigger than pamela anderson, borat fell in love with the wrong person.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 25, 2006)

Just saw it...GOD DAMN THAT MOVIE OWND! Laughed the whole movie!
The best scenes was the Naked Fight and the Pamela scene.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 25, 2006)

Just saw it a couple of hours ago.

My god...one of the funniest movies I've ever seen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The wrestling scene had to the most disturbing and my absolute favorite. It goes from the bedroom to the elevator to the meeting. I couldnt even breathe I was laughing so hard.

The part where he was being saved by Jesus was just hilarious.

Watching Borat talk ghetto was wonderful.

And when he brought the prostitute to the dinner party...lmfao. 




I'm definitely getting the DVD.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 25, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> im extremly tempted to see this movie damnit, so tempted it hurts >___<



I saw it and I loved it. Loved It. Loved it. Fuck yeah! So much that I may make a Borat avy/siggie when the movie its not popular anymore. Depends >_>


But yeah, sick funny movie.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 25, 2006)

Still havn't seen it yet and I'm dying over here.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Saw it. Some parts were genuinely funny, but others seemed a bit slapstick after a while. I've never seen any of his previous work, I believe, so my jaw pretty much dropped after every outrageous thing he said in those situations. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I found the naked hairy wrestling scene to be... somewhat funny, but totally disturbing. Huge-dirty-buttcrack-in-the-face-with-a-side-of-balls was just too much for me.XP It was hilarious when they ran into that conference though. Hehe, and the elevator scene...

Pam-in-the-sack was a total surprise and totally hilarious.

I must say though, some of the stuff that was done to them looked as though they probably HURT! Such as when the security guys came after them in the conference area. The guy grabbing Borat used a death pinch on Borat's neck or something, because you could just see him spasm from that grip. It probably also wasn't very fun when he was tackled to the cement after the failed "marriage proposal" to Pamela.

Oh, and the story about his handicapped brother that they keep in a cage... "You never going to get this. Never going to get this. But one time he broke out, and he GOT it." That was hilarious.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 26, 2006)

I vote it Film Of The Century.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2006)

That's the funniest movie I have ever seen in my entire life.

I was practically laughing  my ass off through the whole movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I laughed so fucking hard during the naked wrestling scene with Borat and Azmat. I practically was dying of laughter during that one.

It was also funny as hell when he was singing at the Rodeo show. I can't remember that song but toatally honest and true. Also It was funny when Borat met the gangsta's. Talking to the hotel manager was one of the most memorable and funniest ghetto imitation I,ve ever seen. It even put's Jamie Kennedy to shame.


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

omg this movie was the best my big WTF part is at the rodeo and when he was singing the anthem why the hell did the horse fall over? lol


----------

